# 21st Century Review/Longbow Comparo



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice review...:thumbs_up

Of the two, which one do you like shooting the best as far as vibration and noise? Looks like the grip on the Edge is deeper, not quite as low a wrist as on your Bushman.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

In my opinion... and in my experience with all of the bows I've had in my possesion, the Nova I have is far and away my favorite.... it can only be considered a *sweet *bow. My viper is nice, has a lot of the same characteristics... but just isn't as pliant or fast... my riser is keawe wood (mequite) and that was maybe a flawed judgement on my part, but its a wood found here in Hawaii.... sooooo.... but it didn't change the shooting... :grin:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Easykeeper said:


> Nice review...:thumbs_up
> 
> Of the two, which one do you like shooting the best as far as vibration and noise?


i would go as far as to say this...for "everything"..(except "looks/asthetics")..i'd be grabbing the 21st hands down..zero hesitation..it's twice as stable, 1/2 as loud and dead inthe hand at the shot with the 420gr woodies..but looks/finish wise?..i've yet to see the longbow in real life that outclasses the bushmens appearance...maybe a couple on the net have been a close call but not more than a few..and it hangs proudly on my wall while i'm out back shooting that butt ugly 1/2 finished drunk shaped it on a belt sander 21st! :laugh: 



Easykeeper said:


> Looks like the grip on the Edge is deeper, not quite as low a wrist as on your Bushman.


yep...the bushmen is a locator grip low...the 21st seems to be like a low/medium (if that makes sense to you)


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

As a bowyer and an... er... "economically challenged" archer, I have to say that the work and skill that went into designing a beautifully shooting bow like the 21st Century is enough to justify a little less time (and money) spent on a finish. 

Although, I'm a bit biased. I'm not really a fan of spending nearly a grand for a bow whose only real "advantage" is that it looks nicer on the bow rack than another. Frankly, I think the 21st looks better anyway:lol:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

kegan said:


> As a bowyer and an... er... "economically challenged" archer, I have to say that the work and skill that went into designing a beautifully shooting bow like the 21st Century is enough to justify a little less time (and money) spent on a finish.
> 
> Although, I'm a bit biased. I'm not really a fan of spending nearly a grand for a bow whose only real "advantage" is that it looks nicer on the bow rack than another. Frankly, I think the 21st looks better anyway:lol:


do ya now Kegan.. :laugh:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bit twisted:lol:

Hey, beauty of a longbow though. So long as the string doesn't fall off, it should still shoot fine!


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

Well I think you are just plain lucky to have two very nice bows like that, and it's cool that you obviously fully appreciate them, but at the same time can honestly evaluate them. Now...don't let that go to yer head.

Thought I would put some green dots on my bales today, just like Jinkster. !!! So I did, then set the rattle-can on top of a bale. Crossed my mind that it wouldn't be good to hit it, but told myself that _no way_ could I let loose that much of a wild flyer.

And you guessed it, fatigue set in, shooting got sloppy, and I hit that can just like I was Byron Furguson. Paint went EVERYWHERE. (have you ever seen green snow?) All over my nice dark stained, black feather fletched arrows. The one that hit the can got TOTALLY soaked. Waited until I had shot most of them so that maximum damage could be achieved. 

It wasn't a good day on the backyard archery range. The moral of the story, even though Jinkster has *****en bows, don't emulate his green spots.


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

Ooops. Guess you can't say bi tc hen.


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

id say i like it looks ise bettr than the other. not just saying that because i had two twins to it i just like that stealthy look to it. .reminds me of smokey and the bandit trans am.!!!!!!!!! holy cow reading this thread just gave me the new name for my hybrid.thanks jinkster


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

woodpecker1 said:


> id say i like it looks ise bettr than the other. not just saying that because i had two twins to it i just like that stealthy look to it. .reminds me of smokey and the bandit trans am.!!!!!!!!! holy cow reading this thread just gave me the new name for my hybrid.thanks jinkster


lemme guess..."FireBird"?...with it's D-shaped sibling yet to be born the "Pheonix"..and both of them finished with "ThunderBird"? :laugh:

folks...these two longbows remind me of a couple .45 Auto Pistols..

The Bushmen?: is the fancy gold leafed commemorative in the red velvet lined oak box...real finicky about ammo...tight skitchy slide..and jams a lot.

The 21st?: is the butt ugly 1911 Gov. Model...that gobbles up everything ya feed it and with it's worn smooth trigger puts'em in the milk jug everytime at 30..with more velocity and less effort.


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm glad you like it Bill!  I'm also happy you figured out that the divots near the fade outs were placed there on purpose. Take care of it and it will take care of you..and smile knowing that bow didn't cost what the published price is on the 21st website.. You can't build another bow like that for the price you stated...The black pakka is an upcharge as well as the overlays and white glass, and the bamboo cores. I paid $740 plus shipping. Call Milton..and ask what another one just like it would cost. I'd also like to point out that Milton made that bow for me with 30 days notice for the worlds I didn't get to attend..he's a stand up guy! Now bond with it..cuz the only reason you have it is because we couldn't.. take care brother!


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Having known Jim and Buddy some time ago, and having had the chance to work with them , I still believe the 21century bows were the very Best bows I’ve ever shot ... Been shooting 50years + .... shot a Lot of bows ... still have my 21Cs (3)... They still are in perfect shape ( 20 years old ) and still shoot fast and accurately (shoot where you look ) ... Just sayin’ ... 

But Kegans bows sure look *GOOD* !!! Anxious to try/get one !!!


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

That Bushman is a beautiful bow. Beautiful!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

kegan said:


> Bit twisted:lol:
> 
> Hey, beauty of a longbow though. So long as the string doesn't fall off, it should still shoot fine!


Kegan..no..it's not twisted at all..but at a casual glance it certainly appears that way and especially difficult to depict and extrapolate the truth of the matter with 2D photos on the net..but a closer 3D observation reveals that it's due to the somewhat non-typical sculpting of the limb side-taper lines and them being non-symetrical...this morning i tried to capture a full back view of things with the string running through the centerline of the riser area..and if you zoom in and scroll you may be able to better see and understand what it is i speak of..as on the top limb there is more meat to the right of the stringpath and on the bottom limb there is more meat to the left of the stringpath..and it's glarringly apparent to me that this was not an accident at the belt sander..it was purposefully tillered in this fashion for a reason..maybe several reasons..some suspicions i have that come to mind imho are?..

1. (The obviouse) To hide the RD and hit D-shape when strung...which i imagine is a major pitb as just the act of properly tillering a bow is an art form in itself..toss in negotiating the added dilemma of making an RD design look like a D-Shape when strung?..and hit specified poundage?...can you say "Geometrical Nightmare"?...my hats off to milton and any other bowyer who caters to such an offering.

2. I think Milton is extremely shrewd..if not very wise..like moose stated..he had a somewhat "rushed timeline" to work with..and what i believe he did?..was rid the bow of it's RD profile by scalloping the upper and lower limbs on opposing sides (in the RD area of the limbs while still maintaining torsional stability) thereby leaving himself "the meaty side" to work with and dial down and hit the customer spec'ed poundage and maybe i'm reaching here but..i truely believe it was a brilliant move on his part..a failsafe system to make certain he got it right on the first crack.

now here's the pic from the back/belly showing the C/L stringpath...










and as far as the string jumping off the bow?..i was very impressed with his limbtip sculpting as it appears to be of a double teardrop design with "stringloop lands" larger than any i've ever seen on any stickbow..matter fact?...i think i could put two strings on this bow..draw'em both..and neither one would jump off! LOL!














Mo0se said:


> I'm glad you like it Bill!  I'm also happy you figured out that the divots near the fade outs were placed there on purpose. Take care of it and it will take care of you..and smile knowing that bow didn't cost what the published price is on the 21st website.. You can't build another bow like that for the price you stated...The black pakka is an upcharge as well as the overlays and white glass, and the bamboo cores. I paid $740 plus shipping. Call Milton..and ask what another one just like it would cost. I'd also like to point out that Milton made that bow for me with 30 days notice for the worlds I didn't get to attend..he's a stand up guy! Now bond with it..cuz the only reason you have it is because we couldn't.. take care brother!


Moose..i know he was under the gun so to speak to get this bow done in time for you..i've taken that into consideration..i've also taken into consideration that asking top level bowyers to produce nothing but immaculate and impecable finishes is like asking a top level NASCAR engine tuner to wax your ferrari when he's done! LOL! and?...i am nothing less than extremely grateful (if not estatic) that i wound up aqquiring this 21st...and to think that it only cost me the sale of my excel (that was just hanging there for months), an extra $25 and a trip to fatzboys house to pick it up?..i'm pleased beyond words and if a mugger came to rob me of all my bows but one?..he'd be walking out with my Bob Lee and Bushmen..and by the time he was 30yds out?..i'd put a magnus II through his back with my 21st! :laugh: I can shoot this bow..nice specs btw. 



GPW said:


> Having known Jim and Buddy some time ago, and having had the chance to work with them , I still believe the 21century bows were the very Best bows I’ve ever shot ... Been shooting 50years + .... shot a Lot of bows ... still have my 21Cs (3)... They still are in perfect shape ( 20 years old ) and still shoot fast and accurately (shoot where you look ) ... Just sayin’ ...
> 
> But Kegans bows sure look *GOOD* !!! Anxious to try/get one !!!


so there it is folks..probably the conclusion to my review of my new-to-me 21st Carbon Edge...and i also think it cool that "literally"...over 2 decades ago...(while i had owned many recurves) the first longbow i ever drew and and shot in my life was a longbow that was custom ordered by the same archery friend who was best man at my wedding..which in fact was..a 21st Century...and i was extremly envious...and now?..i finally own one myself...and as far as i'm concerned?..it's a Dandy! 












Jimmy Blackmon said:


> That Bushman is a beautiful bow. Beautiful!


Thanks Jimmy...and keep an eye out for a PM from me. 

L8R, Bill.


----------



## John49 (Feb 25, 2006)

I have always said "I may not shoot good, but I'm going to look good shooting". For my money, give me a pretty bow please. LOL


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

John49 said:


> I have always said "I may not shoot good, but I'm going to look good shooting". For my money, give me a pretty bow please. LOL


ya know..at times it seems to me that stickbows are a lot like women...and this is one of those times..when "beauty" is in the eyes of the beholder..so..

are ya still sure that ya want the prettiest one? :laugh:

and if so?...which one would that be...cause at this point?..i haven't got a clue! :laugh:

but i do know this..one hits where i look with ease and the other i hafta aim and strain a bit..but they are both very smooth drawing..but one still draws noticably more smooth than the other.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

The bottom line is how the bow shoots and if you are happy with it. Sounds like a winner in both categories. 

If, like you say, beauty in a bow is similar to beauty in a woman (or man for the female members), then I'm sure you will agree that _true_ beauty comes from within.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

kegan said:


> As a bowyer and an... er... "economically challenged" archer, I have to say that the work and skill that went into designing a beautifully shooting bow like the 21st Century is enough to justify a little less time (and money) spent on a finish.
> 
> Although, I'm a bit biased. I'm not really a fan of spending nearly a grand for a bow whose only real "advantage" is that it looks nicer on the bow rack than another. Frankly, I think the 21st looks better anyway:lol:


X2 what Kegan wrote.....A can of spray Varathane is around $7.00, and steel wool is rather inexpensive also...I'd rub it down real good with the steel wool, and throw a couple coats of the Varathane on it, and be good to go.....Nice review, Jinks!.........Jim


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

JINKSTER said:


> ya know..at times it seems to me that stickbows are a lot like women...and this is one of those times..when "beauty" is in the eyes of the beholder..so..
> 
> are ya still sure that ya want the prettiest one? :laugh:
> 
> ...


women..... :grin: Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.. hehe... there are times that may leave you romancin the stone Jinx.... :grin:


----------

